# freenet und seine PTR DNS Abfragen



## neurex (30. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon seit Tagen ein Problem mit freenet als Mailprovider.
E-Mails von deren Mailservern empfange ich ohne Probleme aber Mails an freenet kommen mit einem Fehler zurück:



> <meine-email@freenet.de>: host mx.freenet.de[2001:748:100:40::8:110]     said: 550-inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for XYZ     (see RFC 1912 550 2.1) (in reply to RCPT TO command)


Jetzt hat mein Mailserver zwei IP-Adressen. Einmal oben genannte IPv6 Adresse und einmal eine IPv4 Adresse (XYZ). Alle lösen meines Erachtens seit Tagen auf den selben Hostnamen auf aber dieser Fehler geht einfach nicht weg.
Ich vermute der Fehler liegt an der Rückauflösung des Hostnames auf eine IP weil dort immer die IPv4 rauskommt und nie die IPv6. Wo müsste ich also ansetzen wenn ich das ändern möchte.

Möchte auch nicht eine IP per Postfix smtp_bind_address aussperren.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2011)

Und den Hotnamen selbst gibt es auch als A und AAAA record, also nicht nur den PTR?

Falls Du nicht unbedingt IPv6 benötigst, kannst Du auch einfach postfix so konfigurieren, dass er nur auf IPv4 Adressen lauscht.


----------



## neurex (30. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Und den Hotnamen selbst gibt es auch als A und AAAA record, also nicht nur den PTR?


Ahhh ist das peinlich. Genau für diesen Hostnamen existierte nur ein A-Record für die IPv4 Adresse... jetzt klappts.

Vielen lieben Dank Till


----------

